# Glam Soup begins Sunday 4/20/08 10 PM CST



## Janice (Apr 15, 2008)

That's right, Specktra is launching an internet talk radio hour called Glam Soup, the show is dedicated to all things MAC Cosmetics & beauty. The show is  so full of glamorous flavor, you'll want to take a bite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your hosts for the evening will be Specktra founder Janice, and Forum Staff Members Jamie [shimmer] and Jen [MAC_Whore]. A fun and revelant program is planned, we'll be discussing topics such as: Heatherette for MAC, upcoming MAC collections, and our favorite 3 beauty products. 

Of course, you can also tune in to listen to us bumble our way through our first show. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We encourage you to call and pitch in your $.02 about the topics we'll be discussing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
We'd love for you to show your support by listening to the show this Sunday beginning at 10 PM CST and calling us to chime in. *If you're unable to listen live there will be an option for you to listen to archived shows. 

Visit Internet Radio, Citizen Broadcasting, Social Media Podcasts - Blog Talk Radio to set a reminder or to *listen live on Sunday at 10PM*! Thank for your support!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll check it out!


----------



## SuSana (Apr 15, 2008)

Booo!  I'll be at the Kanye concert.  I'll be there for the 2nd one though


----------



## Babylard (Apr 15, 2008)

oooo sounds fun


----------



## zabbazooey (Apr 15, 2008)

Ohh fun! I'm putting it on my calendar!!!!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 15, 2008)

Do any of you have prior radio experience? I bet it'll be fun to listen to for the bloopers. No music either? Just curious. It sounds interesting...I could see this idea developing into a lot more.


----------



## Janice (Apr 15, 2008)

None of us are in the radio business. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure there will be some bloopers with our first show and probably even a few after that too. We won't be playing any music, it's a talk show. I do encourage you to call in when we ask and dish on the topics we discuss.


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea...cant wait to tune in.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_None of us are in the radio business. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure there will be some bloopers with our first show and probably even a few after that too. We won't be playing any music, it's a talk show. I do encourage you to call in when we ask and dish on the topics we discuss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL. Bloopers are cute! I used to do an online radio show for a game site I played so I totally sympathize and also envy as it can be a lot of fun! I think the most interesting part (aside from all the makeup talk) will be getting to hear other members voices and putting it with their face/personality.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 15, 2008)

i hope i can listen to it as im in the uk! ive set a reminder anyways


----------



## aziajs (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I think the most interesting part (aside from all the makeup talk) will be getting to hear other members voices and putting it with their face/personality._

 
I think so too!  That's the main reason I want to tune in.  LOL


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 15, 2008)

Im in!!! thank you specktra staff..!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, talk about taking things to another level!  This sounds like fun.  Can't wait for the show!


----------



## n_c (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow cool I'll be sure to tune in.


----------



## trip75 (Apr 15, 2008)

Can't wait!!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 15, 2008)

Will try and tune in as long as I get the timing right, sounds awesome!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 15, 2008)

Guaranteed bloopers.  I hope not to make an arse of myself, but no promises.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 15, 2008)

How fun!  I've already made myself a reminder


----------



## crissy22 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds interesting, I'll be tuning in


----------



## Divinity (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow!  Neat


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh... I'm so glad that the shows will be archived. That's 1:00am EST and I'm in bed usually at that time. Got to get up early for work.


----------



## Janice (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_Oh... I'm so glad that the shows will be archived. That's 1:00am EST and I'm in bed usually at that time. Got to get up early for work._

 
Should run from 11PM - 12AM EST? But yeah, still pretty late!


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Should run from 11PM - 12AM EST? But yeah, still pretty late!_

 
Yup - you're right for some reason CST meant PST in my brain. See - I'm tired already and it's only 8:00 pm here.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_LOL. Bloopers are cute! I used to do an online radio show for a game site I played so I totally sympathize and also envy as it can be a lot of fun! I think the most interesting part (aside from all the makeup talk) will be getting to hear other members voices and putting it with their face/personality._

 
I sound like John Wayne with a vagina.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 15, 2008)

So is that 9 pm in pacific time? i don't kow time zones. maybe i'll call in and say something really stupid... so watch out for that! ;p


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

  I sound like John Wayne with a vagina.  
 
I will definitely be tuning in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 16, 2008)

Writing myself several post-its now!!  I'm more excited than when I get some MAC!! Well, almost! lol


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 16, 2008)

Omg, I want to call in! But my voice is hella uggo. And I'd make the biggest nerd out of myself! Lol!! But I want to sooo bad!! Haha. You gotta have some boys in there somewhere!


----------



## Janice (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, we do! So you better call!


----------



## Jot (Apr 16, 2008)

i'll be listening to the archive for sure as i'll not be able to hear it live xx


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I sound like John Wayne with a vagina._

 
Oh God, you do not!  That cracked me the f*uck up!  Lookin' forward to chattin with you on the radio, parnr'


----------



## redambition (Apr 16, 2008)

yay! go girls.

i'll be listening to the archive - it'll be 1pm Monday when the show goes to air, and work has a strict no internet radio policy


----------



## user79 (Apr 16, 2008)

Go girls! You'll do great


----------



## SlimSugar (Apr 16, 2008)

whOOo!!! will there be a 800 number we can call??


----------



## Janice (Apr 16, 2008)

Unfortunately it's not an 800 number, but it IS late enough that if you have to burn minutes on a cell it's after 7PM when some carriers let you have "free minutes". I'll be using Skype myself.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't skype. I'll be on my cell.


----------



## pennybeau (Apr 16, 2008)

Yay! I'm so excited. :]​


----------



## kyoto (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh exciting!  I'll be tuning in.


----------



## chocokitty (Apr 16, 2008)

Sounds like fun....can't wait!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_Oh... I'm so glad that the shows will be archived._

 
Same here!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 17, 2008)

Skype is fun. Maybe you can set up a big Skype with some of the forum members one day. That'd be fun.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 18, 2008)

so nine pm pacific time? i'm no good with timezones...at all. at any rate, it sounds smashing.


----------



## Janice (Apr 18, 2008)

Time - Current time around the World and standard time zones map of the world

Pacific is 2 hours behind CST


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Omg, I want to call in! But my voice is hella uggo. And I'd make the biggest nerd out of myself! Lol!! But I want to sooo bad!! Haha. You gotta have some boys in there somewhere! _

 
I am sure your voice is just fine.  We'd love your input.  Don't worry about making a nerd of yourself....hell, I'll be making a nerd of myself for the whole hour!


----------



## Janice (Apr 20, 2008)

As stated in the current announcement, every caller who makes it onto the show tonight and shares their comments on our topics will receive a free BNIB MAC product courtesy of Specktra.Net.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Apr 20, 2008)

Will you be recording it? So I can (and everybody else) listen to it later?

Because your 10 p.m. is....errrr, 5.a.m. for me. I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Anyway, not good time for listening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm or busy on uni/work or sleeping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, glad to see this coming!! good idea! And I want some bloopers and uncontrollable giggling, hehehehehe!!


----------



## Janice (Apr 20, 2008)

There will be archives available from the show's profile page.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 20, 2008)

Okay, just to be sure as I've never done this before...do I just click on the 2nd link and turn up the volume on my laptop?  Is there anything else I need to do to join the chat??


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 20, 2008)

whew...i thought i missed it. i love specktra and i love u girls....i cant wait.

I hope I do it right, too MACATTAK...


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 20, 2008)

Dun Dun Dun...countdown begins!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 21, 2008)

Woo hoo I'm listening right now.. But I have no idea who's who because I tuned it couple of minutes late...


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 21, 2008)

did you hear about the part with the baseball? That's me.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 21, 2008)

^ Wearing Heatharatte lashes to the game? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw. ladies, you sound sexy!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 21, 2008)

si.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 21, 2008)

I would call in but I have no idea what to talk about, plus I'm kinda shy... so... Hello in letters!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh btw ask MAC_Whore when is she gonna give as FOTD


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll ask her here in a few!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 21, 2008)

Woot! She said soon... We all heard that!


----------



## n_c (Apr 21, 2008)

Ya'll did great!!!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 21, 2008)

I enjoyed the first show.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 21, 2008)

That was really fun!  I am glad we had so many participants.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 21, 2008)

that was fuckin awesome. wish i coulda called. but i did participate i the lil' chat thingy


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who listened and participated.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 21, 2008)

THANK YOU guys so much for listening and everything!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 21, 2008)

Crap!  I totally missed it!  Is there a way to listen to it after the fact?  I totally second the request for MAC_Whore to do a FOTD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Duh!  I should have read that the show will be archived!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 21, 2008)

That was fun!  Thank you everyone


----------



## aziajs (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Crap!  I totally missed it!  Is there a way to listen to it after the fact?  I totally second the request for MAC_Whore to do a FOTD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep.  Janice is going to post an archive of the show tomorrow.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 21, 2008)

ahhhh that was so fun. I told y'all I have a horrid accent.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_ahhhh that was so fun. I told y'all I have a horrid accent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I could hear it at first but as the hour progressed I couldn't tell.


----------



## Janice (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for listening and calling in! That was ALOT of fun! The first show is archived on the Glam Soup blogtalkradio profile page, it can be listened to at any time now.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Woo hoo I'm listening right now.. But I have no idea who's who because I tuned it couple of minutes late..._

 
I'm the only one not saying "y'all".


----------



## user79 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just am listening now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is better to listen to on headphones, it's a bit hard to understand what's being said on computer speakers.


----------



## redambition (Apr 21, 2008)

woohoo, i'm downloading it now


----------



## Hilly (Apr 21, 2008)

That was a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 21, 2008)

Just listened to the archive, great job guys!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm glad y'all are listening in. Sorry you couldn't hear it live...GLAD you can't hear me noshing the cookies.


----------



## duckduck (Apr 21, 2008)

HAH! I am listening to this right now, and I am LOVING IT! It's so crazy to hear other people talking about threads, collections, etc on here. Also, I don't know who said "is my drink of choice showing?", but I actually snorted the water I was drinking at the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fun fun fun! I hope I can tune in live next week!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 21, 2008)

That so wasn't me. I looked in the fridge and saw Keystone (I called it Natty Light, my bad) and said eh eh. No thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gimme some shiner or something. So I completely winged it sober.


----------



## Janice (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_ Also, I don't know who said "is my drink of choice showing?", but I actually snorted the water I was drinking at the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fun fun fun! I hope I can tune in live next week!_

 
'Twas me, I was downing a liter of Morimoto Soba Ale to calm my nerves for the first show. Mmmm, so good!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 21, 2008)

Next time I'm buying a 6 pack.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2008)

Well it's unanimous, Ill need a drink too.  I will have to make our house cocktail, the Sushi Flower.  I will share the recipe on the show.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 21, 2008)

we're gonna get likkered up and talk on the interwebzz. Sweet.


----------



## nessa25 (Apr 21, 2008)

that was a great show, thanks ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i did listen to it last night but at the end when Hilly came on i got cut out for some reason & couldn't listen to the end. i didnt register tho, maybe that's why?? maybe next time i'll get in the chat. great job!


----------



## Janice (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nessa25* 

 
_that was a great show, thanks ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i did listen to it last night but at the end when Hilly came on i got cut out for some reason & couldn't listen to the end. i didnt register tho, maybe that's why?? maybe next time i'll get in the chat. great job!_

 
Nah, you don't have to register. What happened is the show only streamed for the first hour, after that it continued to record BUT you have to listen to archived show to hear the end. Next time I will set it for 90 minutes just so if we trail over an hour it will stream all the way to the end.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 21, 2008)

I listened to the archived show today as I'm in the UK; I really enjoyed it! I originally replied to the survey saying that I probably wouldn't listen as I expected it wouldn't hold my interest but I'm happy to say that I was wrong.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2008)

In case you were wondering what we look like whilst doing the show: 

(I'm the one on the right.  I'm talking about mascara at the time the photo was taken)


----------



## duckduck (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_we're gonna get likkered up and talk on the interwebzz. Sweet._

 
I'm so in.


----------



## Janice (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_I'm so in._

 
Make sure you call in


----------

